
Nobel Laureate Ahmed Zewail has passed away at age 70 - ahmedbaracat
https://www.facebook.com/nobelprize/photos/a.164901829102.119895.81239734102/10153783417314103/?type=3&theater
======
kercker
RIP

There is a short bio of Ahmed Zewail from Nobel Foundation's site:
[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/1...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/1999/zewail-
bio.html)

------
brudgers
Caltech announcement: [https://www.caltech.edu/news/ahmed-
zewail-1946-2016-51594](https://www.caltech.edu/news/ahmed-
zewail-1946-2016-51594)

